# Pumpernickel bread..Like Outbacks Steakhouse



## ribs and steak (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a Pumpernickel bread recepie that comes close to the kind that they serve at outback steakhouse I've looked on/in google and found most of whats there is for bread machines or uses ingredients that i dont have Any help is welcomed.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I can't help you with if you need to go shopping for ingredients you don't have (you can't make a prime rib dinner if all you have is a can of sardines without going shopping for more ingredients) - but this recipe might be what you are looking for: Outback Bread Recipe


----------



## FlyGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

If you Google "Copycat recipe Outback Steakhouse Bushman bread" you will get several sites leading you to the recipe you are looking for. The only "unusual" ingredients are rye flour, wheat flour, cocoa and instant coffee. I would suggest ignoring the food coloring addatives, as they add nothing to the flavor of the bread. (I would post a link, but I'm too new here to post links)

Many bakers already have these ingredients in their pantry. If you don't have them, then you will not be able to replicate the flavor. BTW, the thing that makes steakhouse breads so flavorful is that they come fresh from the oven to your table, at the peak of their flavor. If you bake bread at home you enjoy that same experience. Also, you can buy mini loaf pans at most discount merchants and make the loaves in the mini pans so you feel like you are out to dinner.

FG


----------

